# Show me your "Diamonds in the Rough"!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I have my diamond in the rough. This is "My Style" or "Maia"

*MARCH 5:*








http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/good1.jpg









http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/MaiaTrotMarch5sm.jpg

*JUNE 29*









http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/JustDressageIt3.jpg









http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/thingedit.jpg


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Maia is absolutely georgous!!! I don't really have a diamond in the rough but I just wanted to say I love Maia and she has turned out to be an incredible horse. I hope to do something like you have with Maia some day but for now I'll stick with Brickens who knows what he's doing so I can work on readying myself for when that day comes.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mudypony said:


> Maia is absolutely georgous!!! I don't really have a diamond in the rough but I just wanted to say I love Maia and she has turned out to be an incredible horse. I hope to do something like you have with Maia some day but for now I'll stick with Brickens who knows what he's doing so I can work on readying myself for when that day comes.


Thank you so much!!  That makes me feel so great, Mudypony!! (If you ever want to trade horses for a day, let me know, I love Brickens too!)
*wipes tear of pride*


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

you call that rough??? this is rough (i think your horse is great looking)
sonny very early spring


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think Boo is a diamond in the rough. I've posted pics of him right after I got him and recent ones. Let me find them. lol.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

*whistle* maia is one sexy horse!! haha! 

the dimond is DEFINATLEY out of the rough :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> Thank you so much!! That makes me feel so great, Mudypony!! (If you ever want to trade horses for a day, let me know, I love Brickens too!)
> *wipes tear of pride


You're welcome! That's a cool idea to trade horses for a day (but no longer I think I'd miss Brickens too much). I'd love to see Maia, She seems like such a sweetheart. I bet you'd have fun riding Brickens too, though he's been a bit... nuts ...for the past few days.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mudypony said:


> > Thank you so much!! That makes me feel so great, Mudypony!! (If you ever want to trade horses for a day, let me know, I love Brickens too!)
> > *wipes tear of pride
> 
> 
> You're welcome! That's a cool idea to trade horses for a day (but no longer I think I'd miss Brickens too much). I'd love to see Maia, She seems like such a sweetheart. I bet you'd have fun riding Brickens too, though he's been a bit... nuts ...for the past few days.


Haha! Maia's the first horse I've owned that has been sane. :roll: Yep, I know how to pick 'em!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone else with diamonds in the rough??


----------



## Abbytales (Aug 6, 2008)

You mean like from this:









.. to this?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

wow


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Stella is my diamond in the rough:

before:









now:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

My diamond is still pretty rough...give me a year or two and I'll post a comparison


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

this was my old horse Ginger

Before-

































After-


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good thread. I actually just shocked myself posting these. Had completely forgotten what he looked liked:

My baby when he was 7 months old:









Him now at 15 months:


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Unfortunately my "diamonds in the rough" never had the chance to come out of the rough. A couple months after I started working with them (nobody ever cared what anyone did with them, they were in a small paddock in a wooded area away from the stables), they were sold, and I've never seen them again. I would have loved to see how they would have turned out. Charlie and Ebony Rose. Two Shetland Ponies. Ebony was Charlie's daughter, and a gorgeous black filly. She was always really shy, but it's completely understandable, seeing as she never really had any other companion/friend besides Charlie (who often ate up all of her food). Charlie's the biggest brat I ever met. Awesome, but a brat none-the-less. He would have made an absolutely gorgeous cart pony... with time. Now for the pictures of these two:

This was the fifth or sixth time I had seen them, after the two mares were gone (look at bottom), after conditions improved, at a big sunday horse race. Nobody was coming around to see them, and I thought they'd be lonely, considering all of the big, fancy Standardbreds were everywhere.

































These pictures were taken a little while later. Poor shy little Ebony...

































And these really show what kind of conditions they were in day by day:

















And now... for my absolutely favorite picture of Charlie. Just look at that diamond...









The worst I ever found them in was a VERY muddy paddock with Ebony's Dam, as well as an EXTREMELY thin and arthritic mare, and around the corner a you could find a dead goat (that had died of malnourishment), a couple of other goats that were extremely thin, and some chickens running around. Conditions changed over the next month, which was good, but Eb's dam and the arthritic mare both dissapeared. Just as mysteriously as Charlie and Ebony did several months later.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Good thread. I actually just shocked myself posting these. Had completely forgotten what he looked liked:
> 
> My baby when he was 7 months old:
> 
> ...


Wow, that's cool, it's like the same pose :shock:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is strange :shock: I hadn't even noticed :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cool!! M2G, if Cobalt goes missing.... It wasn't me.... :lol:


----------



## Rowansgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

This is my mustang, Rowan, got him for free, they didn't want him anymore, which I can't believe, this guy is a sweetheart, and chock full of personality. 

This is the first time I ever saw him, Christmas day, 2007

















See his tail??? That was a solid mat of barbed wire and who knows WHAT else. I had to cut it his tail short...and the dog ran off with the matted tail...haven't seen it since...lol!









Here he is, a few months later, he wasn't very happy I braided his tail. LOL!








And this is what he looks like now, getting into trouble as usual!!! haha!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Rowansgirl - Your horse is soooo cute!! I got my horse, Jubilee, for free too and she's a gem.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Willy in March









Willy in July


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys have got some really beautiful looking horses!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

What a difference in everyone's horses! It's refreshing to see all the care and effort people are willing to give!

Rowan, I'm going to adopt a mustang someday. You've done well!

Geewillikers, Willy looks like a different horse!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

hmm lets see if i can find some pictures of before and after of chance. 

First time I ever saw chance.


















shedded out!







ribby :'[

looking better









recent picture!  i need better ones. but she has shine and gained a lot of weight.. still needs more but we are getting there.. she has nice muscles now though


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

3neighs said:


> What a difference in everyone's horses! It's refreshing to see all the care and effort people are willing to give!
> 
> Rowan, I'm going to adopt a mustang someday. You've done well!
> 
> Geewillikers, Willy looks like a different horse!


Haha, yeah, WIlly pudges out in the winter and his tail gets sooooo muddy. The extra hair makes him look even pudgier...he cleans up nice though


----------



## Rowansgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

3neighs said:


> What a difference in everyone's horses! It's refreshing to see all the care and effort people are willing to give!
> 
> Rowan, I'm going to adopt a mustang someday. You've done well!
> 
> Geewillikers, Willy looks like a different horse!


Thank you! I am excited to find out more about Rowan's history, the lady who owned him before is going to send me papers that she had on him, when she adopted him as a foal. 



Jubilee Rose said:


> Rowansgirl - Your horse is soooo cute!! I got my horse, Jubilee, for free too and she's a gem.


Aw, thanks!  It just amazes me the horses that are out there, and people just GIVING them away!


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Not exactly flattering shots, but this is wilbur day one, and then about 2 months later.
when we got him he was scrawny, 14 months old, coat matted and full of worms.


----------

